# The Life of RTBF



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, i've finally decided to make a journal, just to inform you guys whats going on in my life. 

First an introduction. My name is Cassie. Im fourteen years old. Ive had bettas for a little over a year now, and am just starting to breed. I'm a freshmen in highschool. I live in the lower penninsula of Michigan. I live with both my parents and three brothers, two of which are older than me. I have had 8 bettas, and currently have five. The three that passed away were all veiltales, one red male, one blue male, and a pink and purple female. Their names were Crimson, Luna, and Princess Pea. Princess Pea was my first ever betta. The bettas I currently have are Phoenix: Red cambodian DLT male, Phantom: Pure white HMPK male, Pepsi: Blue grey and red HMPK female, Unnamed: Blue dragonscale HMPK male, and Randy: Purple unknown tailtype baby. I will post pics of them all later!

Thanks for reading! :yourock:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish I had the space and food for breeding Bettas do not have access to most of the supplies.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Breeding is super fun chocolate! 

Unfortunately tho, my first spawn didnt make it. Im pretty aure that the babies got a disease because they started to drop like wild fire! Anyway, Ill be breeding again in another month so wish me luck!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah I do not want to breed tell I have the time and resources.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok here are my fish.



Princess Pea RIP


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Phoenix


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Phantom


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Randy-proof that not ALL petco baby bettas die!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

And my two gorgeous breeders! A friend hooked me up with them. Their from Junglist!


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

They look like they'd create some nice fry!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

UPDATE:

Well bought a new 10 gallon tank from goodwill!! But dirty but otherwise in perfect condition. Thinking about doing a nature theme in it. Also have two names for my blue HMPK male. Either Roman or Nero... Vote on what you like better! Happy October!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

UPDATE:

So it's been a while since I last posted. Thought I'd update you on my fish family! Decided to name the blue HMPK Dragon, thought it was cute. Got some three new tanks, a one gal, a 2.5 gal, and a 20 gal! Also got two new bettas, Harvest Moon (HMDTPK) and Dreamless (HMPK). And the best news!!! My friend got some of Gizmo's axolotl babies, and she gave me two of them! So when they are all grown up, they are going in the 20 gal. So exciting!

And for the bad news, Jade the guppy has passed away. She was only a little over a year old (born on October 14) and she was the last of my only guppy spawn. May she swim in peace.


----------

